# City of Angels ride this Sun. 4/24



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone going? They say "rain or shine" and I'm obviously hoping for the latter.

http://www.bikeshow.com/html-rides/rides-coa.html


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*recap*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=266795#poststop


----------

